# High FSH & HSG tests.



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi all!

Hope you are all fine (I'm at work but love my job so that's good I guess!)

Anyway, latest update on me- I am waiting on my final hosptial test - the HSG- I will be having this in next couple of weeks then final consultant appt on 23rd September.
The reason I know about my high FSH before my consultatnt appointment is cos I'm an impatient so and so and asked for the results of my bloods asap!!!

Anyway, need some advice onthe HSG - I know it's a test to check blockages etc and have read up etc but has anyone here had one?
What can I expect?

Thanks all,
Anne x


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi Anne

I had an HSG a few years ago and found that the worst thing about it was the anticipation!  I felt some mild cramping as the dye went in, and also got mild cramping now and then over the next couple of months which I think was down to the test.  My tubes were found to be clear, but I think if you have a blockage it might be more uncomfortable.  

My tip in any case would be to take some paracetamol about 30-40 mins before your appointment, plus I found taking Bachs Rescue Remedy in advance was also very helpful. 

Hope all goes well.

Ellie


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks Ellie


----------



## matti (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi anne
I had HSG 4 years ago. It was over in 10 mins. When I had it they found a blocked tube, but I wasn't in a lot of pain.  Just like mild period cramping that lasted 20 mins or so. A couple of paracetamol will help this.

Good luck
Matti x


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Hi All,

      I am having mine tomorrow & I have heard some horror stories so I am
      soooooo happy to read what you have written as I have been fretting
      about it all week. ( still scared but not as bad after reading this ) 

      I went to the chemist & asked for the strongest painkiller they had that
      I could buy over the counter & it was paracetamol & codeine caplets but
      the pharmacist said I could take them along with ibuprofen ( both together )
      and that should help alot.

      I will let you know Anne how I find it but as Ellie said, i think its supposed to
      be more painful if the tube/s are blocked as they push the dye thru hard cos
      sometimes just that can unblock it (depending on why its blocked ) so there is
      alot of pressure.

            Katy. xxxxx


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi Madison 

I can't believe you are having your hsg tomorrow   its come around quick apparently you may feel it a little if tubes are not blocked as you can feel it as it comes out but as mine were blocked i didn't feel a thing  

I felt ok after apart from shock and then an hour later i had twinges take ibuprofen an hour before it really does help i felt it as it wore off .I also bleed a bit after and for a few days and it was very red this worried me a bit but this is normal and nothing to worry about   

Good luck honey i am thinking of you


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Oooh Katy good luck hun  

Binky

I had an HSG over 4 years ago now and can you believe I can still remember what I was wearing that day - it was like it was yesterday!  I was so anxious about it -looking back having done 3 IVFs it really wasn't so bad, but at the time I'd  never had any serious investigations 'up there' so it was a very big deal at the time!  I was very nervous but I needn't have been.  

This is what to expect - at least this is what happened when I had mine, it may be a little different at each hospital - I had to undress down to my bra and wear a gown, the HSG was done in an Xray room on a bed that tilted sideways, which was slightly unnerving!  Basically I had to sit very close to the end of the bed and adopt the position you would for a smear, a speculum was inserted as I was lying down and I was able to watch the x ray happening on a screen near my head.  They then insert a catheter and through that they squirt a dye into your tubes, the bed is tilted sideways one way and then the other so that an x ray canbe taken of each side.  I felt like I was going to slide off!  Then she showed me on the screen the pictures and showed me my tubes - so I had a result more or less instantly. 

It did hurt at the point the dye was injected but other than that it was painless, just felt like a prolonged smear.  That was the hardest bit really, keeping relaxed with a speculum in for that long - I've never been very good with them.  

Neither of my tubes were found to be blocked, but one was very twisted and had adhesions from PID.   
It is thought that an HSG can make conception more likely as it can clear your tubes - didn't work for me so I had to go on to IVF to get my miracle.

I didn't really get much by way of pain afterwards, I'd taken some nurofen straight away and so that probably masked whatever I did get - TBH I used to get such awful AF pains that it was only mild cramps which weren't too bad in comparison.  I did take it easy that evening though and made sure DP pampered me!! 

best of luck,

Claire x


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

WBG...

        I will text you tomorrow  

Claire...

        God that was a brilliantly detailed message, I know whats going to happen now, Thank you.

            Love Katy. xxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Claire, Katy and all!!

Thanks so much for all yuor replies.
Katy- how are you ??

Mine is next Tuesday now so will let you know.

Keep in touch!
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Binky,

          Well I have just got back, it was pretty much as Claire explained it but the speculum
          was taken out of me once the catheter was in & I had to lay flat. Unfortunately one of
          my tubes was blocked... You can feel the dye going in & it gives you period cramps that
          are painful but bearable.. It was when he was pushing the dye thru on the blocked side
          to try to get it thru that hurt alot more.. I couldn't have taken that for a long time but
          it didn't last long at all, so basically don't panic as its not as bad as I thought it was going to
          be & I will say... I took Paracetamol & Codeine caplets from boots ( 2 ) & Ibuprofen ( 2 ) 
          1 hour before it & I think that must have helped alot.. I am getting tiny cramping now but
          I can only feel that because the tablets are wearing off so I am off to get some now. I
          have been fine & went to tesco on the way back & did a big shop but DH pushed the trolley.

          Hope Tuesday shows good news for you,

                  Katy. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Katy,

Glad you are ok and that they managed to sort things out while you were there.

It's amazing how much this site has helped me since I joined at the weekend.

So I will keep my fingers crossed for you!

Take care
Anne
xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Well, had my HSG yesterday and as Katy said it was painful but bearable.
They found my womb and right tube to be fine but unfortunately they couldn't get to my left tube- there are a couple of reasons for this- either its been hidden by my womb or theres some damage to it.
Either way- they did say that you can conceive with 1 good tube.
Now all I need to do is work on my 21.8 FSH levels!!!!
Had acupuncture on Monday actually to help with that and the acupuncturist lady said she helps lots of ladies get pregnant by sorting fsh levels out.

So fingers crossed and lots of luck to you all, keep in touch
Anne
x


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Anne,

    Sorry it was not brillliant news but as they said, you can get pregnant with one tube  

    We have male factor & I am 40 so its not so good for us but we will have fun trying   

    Lots of luck with it all.

            Katy./ xxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi katy,

Lots can be done for male probs as I'm sure you know.
Lots of luck!!

Anne
x


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Well done Katy and Anne, sorry you both had some issues found but some hope for you both there. 

Claire x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks Claire for your message.

Katy, I have a question for you if you don't mind - how many days did you have "after effects" of your HSG?
Without being crude, I mean bleeding/discharge of any sort and the odd pain?

Anne


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Hi,

   I think I was lucky.. I only had a bleed for that afternoon & it was so light I only needed a 
   panty liner not proper pad & I did loose some orangy yuck for about 2 days, thats about
   it, I only hurt that day. I was fine after BUT when I ovulated a few days later it was 
   really painful. Not sure if it had anything to do with it but once I had ovulated I was ok.

   Why ?/ Are you having problems ??

    Katy. xxxxx

  PS... Thanks Claire. xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Katy,

Been having sort of clots etc but not so bad today to be honest so I am prob on the mend!!

I guess I must have ovulated too hence more painful.

Take care
Annex


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Anne,

      As long as you are ok.  

                    Katy,. xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Katy,

How's it all going?

had my final consultation today and found that eventhough my FSH extremely high on day 3, my day 21 test showed excellent ovulation results!!
Doctor said tests contradicted themselves and couldnt offer explanation other than FSH can vary.
SO, course of action is another day 3 FSH test, see what that result is then make a decision from there.
If ok then looks like IVF.

Anne x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Katy and Claire.

How are you both doing?

Anne
x


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Anne,

      Hi ,

          Sorry, I did get your PM.. I havent spent much time on here but to pop on & off
          I will get round to replying really soon.
            ( Prob tonight when I have to have Liverpool on the tv !!!!!   ) 

            Love Katy. xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Katy,

Don't worry hun,

Speak soon
xxxxx


----------

